# Shipping frozen sperm?



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you have ever shipped frozen sperm abroad?  we now live in America and want to try for a sibling, but all my DH's sperm is in Birmingham womens.  I contacted a courier yesterday and they will only carry it out as it is pre-chemo stored, so i have to pay their airfare plus the cost of the courier all in all around  895 GBP ,   I am devastated it will cost so much, it puts a whole new view on wether we can afford tx or not.    I am now going to look into flying home myself.    anyone had any experience or know anything about shipping sperm i would be grateful to hear from you.

Many thanks  Nicki x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Nicki,

Try Kynisi Couriers. We did not use them in the end but have heard great things. They do international runs.

Email [email protected]

KYNISI COURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus

3, 200-201 Grange Road
London SE1 3AA
England - United Kingdom

Tel:  + 44 (0)20 7064 0884
Fax: + 44 (0)20 7064 0764

Good luck!

Kindest regards,


----------



## KEB (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nicki

I think it is possible to ship frozen sperm from the UK. I remember some months ago a girl on another message board who was having treatment in Spain and hand carried a tank with her partner's frozen sperm on a flight from London to Barcelona. As I recall there were some funny moments with customs as she explained what was in the tank. I'm sure you'd need special paperwork though but presumably the airline would be able to advise you what was necessary. Maybe the airline would be a good starting point for more info.

Another thought - would it be cheaper for a US courier to collect the sperm from Birmingham (if the courier took the shipping tank with them to Birmingham and then brought it back to the US with it's precious cargo)?

Good luck in getting this sorted and in fulfilling your dream for another baby.

K


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Flopsy - thats who i called!  but glad to hear you have heard good things.

I have since spoken to Birmingham womens and they say i need to speak to **** to see if i can get permission to carry human tissue abroad, and i would need to find a canister??!!   So i called my local clinic and they said no commercial airline will allow you to carry the canister?    so how would the courier be carrying it?  If you anyone know the person who flew it to Spain i would love to talk to them!

I'll keep trying!
Love Nicola x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Nicola,

Perhaps you could post your question on the Wonderful Women thread on the IVF connections board. I believe at least one of the women there has information on this and has done this themselves.

http://www.ivfconnections.net/board/showthread.php?p=660823#post660823

Good luck

Daisy


----------

